# Snake kills security guard in Bali



## Saxon_Aus (Dec 28, 2013)

He "succeeded in catching it" sad for the guy, but when will people learn

Massive python strangles security guard at Bali luxury hotel - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Ellannn (Dec 28, 2013)

Saxon_Aus said:


> He "succeeded in catching it" sad for the guy, but when will people learn
> 
> Massive python strangles security guard at Bali luxury hotel - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)



This is sad but pretty silly on his part, he may have thought he was doing the right thing but who takes on a python of that size alone and not expect it to try and defend itself.


----------



## yellowbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

This is what large python keepers need to take note of, even a large carpet python has the potential to kill you (one mistake and it's game over).

Reptiles have a completely different brain to mammals they will never love, like, hate or be angry with you, they are purely instinctual and should always be treated as such.

I feel for his family


----------



## Barlow (Dec 28, 2013)

I hate how they say "The snake is still on the loose after the attack" as if it was actively out hunting for him, i have no sympathy as he should have left it well alone.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 28, 2013)

How his "friends" or anyone for that matter can stand by and watch someone die is beyond me.



Barlow said:


> I hate how they say "The snake is still on the loose after the attack" as if it was actively out hunting for him, i have no sympathy as he should have left it well alone.



I see nothing wrong about this statement? An attack is a attack, whether provoked or otherwise. I for one feel bad for the guy. I couldn't imagine being strangled to death. I don't even want to think how he was feeling knowing the fact that there were "friends" with him that wouldn't help.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 28, 2013)

sounds fishy to me

friends standing by whilst it strangles him around the NECK then not one of them killed the snake like they tend to do in bali they just let it disappear into the scrub


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Dec 28, 2013)

I dont think it is fishy thomassssssss, I was called to help someone remove a python and unfortunately just as I arrives some ..... hero had helped out and decapitated it with good old 'mr shovel"!!!

apart from being totally devistated.... I noticed the poor snake kept moving and wriggling for ages, there is a saying I have heard that a snake wont stop wriggling 'til midnight' as in hours after its death. 

So, if a 4 meter snake wrapped around someones neck, that person has minutes, maybe seconds to live unless the snake can be removed/unwrapped..... otherwise the snakes body will keep doing what it is doing (strangling) even if decisively killed. 

I always cringe when I see Terri, Bindy and Robert Irwin holding up thier big python.... it could hold down Terri and Bindy and eat Robert at the same time.... in the blink of an eye!

In my untrained opinion, the only ways, or should I say, a couple of ways frinds or onlookers might successfully help would be if a co2 fire extinguisher was handy.... to spray the icy cold spray on the snake, or to grab, bend or even bite the tip of its tail, then the snake should/might go into 'self presivation mode' and stop doing what it is doing.

A good warning for big python owners I do agree.... I wont even get monty out of his enclosure on my own now he is aproaching 3m.

Condolences to the poor guys family..... a shame he didnt wait for the experts, I hope the snake stays well hidden and the locals dont just go on a snake killing rampage....


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 28, 2013)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I always cringe when I see Terri, Bindy and Robert Irwin holding up thier big python.... it could hold down Terri and Bindy and eat Robert at the same time.... in the blink of an eye!
> .


that line right there is better than some media scare mongering , well done you should get a job as a reporter ... in the blink of an eye , ha love it , cos snakes really just gobble their meals down that quick huh 

ratbag i dont doubt that a large snake could do this , i just doubt this particular story , ive been travelling to bali and Indonesia regularly since i was a young kid , we now own our own lot of land and am in the final stages of building there 
i know bali and indonesia in general and it can have a real dirty side (like most countries) they have a different way of dealing with things there , who knows what went on here we can only speculate really , but in the time ive been going there ive seen/heard of them kill thiefs , behead pedophiles (literally happened i know the guy , not the ped though the other one ) burn rapists and bash tourists that stole their wave 

so like i said , im not saying that it definitely wasnt a snake , just that i doubt the story and it comes across as fishy to me


----------



## longqi (Dec 28, 2013)

It is a 4metre reticulated that has been in that area for ages along with many others

Snake is now being referred to as a 'holy snake' because if vanished so quickly

There is a huge difference between that wild python and pet ones at Australia Zoo

The area it lives in is undeveloped land covered in thick secondary rainforest and full of cobras and vipers so it will not be easy to locate again

That report is the most correct so far but is also incorrect in some aspects
Please dont believe too much of the rubbish being reported by other media and the guesswork going on on social media

We were told about it within a few minutes
The only other person who could have helped was of similar age and terrified of snakes
It all happened very quickly because the catcher made a mistake

With a wild retic of that size grabbing the head puts them straight into panic mode
They are incredibly strong and attempting to hold both head and tail by yourself leaves the body free to wrap what ever it wants to
In this case more than one coil ended up wrapped around his neck
He collapsed almost instantly
Dislocated vertebrae or heart attack may have been the actual cause because it happened so fast

Crowd did not arrive until a few minutes later and by then it was far too late and the snake had gone

Sad event that could have been avoided


----------



## caliherp (Dec 28, 2013)

[MENTION=20112]longqi[/MENTION] thank you for clearing that up. Over the years I have heard and read about more then a few stories similar to this in respect to large snakes wrapping around necks and strangling to quick for the person to to anything.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 28, 2013)

thanks for clearing that up longqi , was hoping you would know what happened , i did have suspicion yes but i didnt doubt that snake could do it , i just thought the story sounded suss


----------



## yellowbeard (Dec 30, 2013)

longqi said:


> It all happened very quickly because the catcher made a mistake



That is all it takes with large pythons, one mistake!


----------



## yellowbeard (Dec 31, 2013)

CaptainRatbag said:


> A good warning for big python owners I do agree.... I wont even get monty out of his enclosure on my own now he is aproaching 3m.



I would agree with this, what is your reasoning behind this? (I think I know but it would be good to educate the novices).


----------

